# Dental infaction



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

I've just been to the dentist because I've been having dreadful pain.
He says I've got an infection and prescribed antibiotics.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> I've just been to the dentist because I've been having dreadful pain.
> He says I've got an infection and prescribed antibiotics.


Nasty things Ralph...hope you have some painkillers (if you can take them) it may take a day or to for those antibiotics to kick in...I had one last year that was awful...my eye swelled up & almost closed...thank goodness you got a quick appointment.


----------



## Zillah (May 22, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> I've just been to the dentist because I've been having dreadful pain.
> He says I've got an infection and prescribed antibiotics.


Boooooo- I got up the courage to make an appointment after twenty years as I have several broken fillings- but they cancelled it and it took me all my muster to make the initial appointment so trying to gain that momentum again. Well done you for going....brave


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> thank goodness you got a quick appointment.


They've been hurting since Friday night


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Zillah said:


> Well done you for going....brave


With all the health things, I decided three years ago that I should just go to dentists, doctors etc and get things checked, even if they seemed small.
I haven't always been prompt about making appointments still though.
Three years ago I had an operation delayed because I needed work doing on my teeth.


Zillah said:


> Boooooo- I got up the courage to make an appointment after twenty years as I have several broken fillings- but they cancelled it and it took me all my muster to make the initial appointment so trying to gain that momentum again.


*gets out a phone and dials the dentists.  Hands you the phone*


----------



## C&E Guy (May 24, 2018)

Thankfully, my teeth are all ok - but whenever I get the 6 monthly reminder postcard in, I always leave it a few days until I make the call for an appointment.

The dentist is a friend - but I am in no rush to go and see him for some reason.


----------



## OliviaBlake (Aug 18, 2020)

In my opinion, it is very important to visit the dentist at least twice a year. The dentist is a must-see friend. Your health depends on the health of your teeth. It is also very important to brush your teeth at least twice a day, preferably in the morning and evening. I repeat that you should not be afraid of the dentist, because more often the dentist is only trying to help and if you feel that you have a problem with your teeth, then it is better to visit the dentist as soon as possible before the problem becomes even more serious.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 18, 2020)

We have always been to the dentist twice a year, never missed.  However ours haven't started doing regular check ups again yet - they're constantly fully booked with patients who have problems, hence there's nowt we can do about that except hope for the best.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 19, 2020)

trophywench said:


> We have always been to the dentist twice a year, never missed.  However ours haven't started doing regular check ups again yet - they're constantly fully booked with patients who have problems, hence there's nowt we can do about that except hope for the best.


Mine is still only seeing people with problems.


----------

